# VC-50 work with PolarFIS?



## Stizzle (Feb 3, 2007)

Can I run the Snow VC -50, with the failsafe box, and a PolarFIS? (Mk6 R)

I’m guessing no... but looking for an expert. 

https://www.snowperformance.net/product-p/60500.htm

https://www.snowperformance.net/Snow-Performance-Safe-Injection-Unit-p/30020.htm

http://www.kermatdi.com/polarfis-advanced-dashboard-display/


----------

